
Dvorak Keyboard Training - jstrieb
https://learn.dvorak.nl/
======
iamNumber4
Used this site 5 years ago, switched to Dvorak over a weekend. My typing speed
slowed initially below my QWERTY speed of 110 wpm, but last time I tested
myself I was pull in a respectable 190 wpm.

Dvorak is more enjoyable for me to type on.

